# bhm?



## jude (Oct 5, 2005)

hi i'm new here.. i'm Jude, nice to meet all of you  i'm 28, from philadelphia.. i'm 400+lbs, 6'1, brown hair & hazel eyes. i'll save the rest for anyone who's interested. i came across this site by accident; i didn't even know what a bhm was until recently, or that there are women who actually prefer them. i dont know if i'm a b*h*m, but i've been big for all of my life. i'm glad i found this forum, & i hope i can make some new friends here. women only.. sorry. send me a message if you'd like ok?


----------



## Goreki (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh yes, No question mark needed. You certainly are a bhm 

You have a wonderful body. Please keep sharing it with us


----------



## missaf (Oct 5, 2005)

Gorecki beat me to it, thanks for sharing, and welcome to the BHM board!


----------



## Fatty (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey, it's me, Fatty, haven't posted in a while. I am 5'7, 273 pounds now.  

View attachment Picture 006.jpg


View attachment Picture 029.jpg


----------



## missaf (Oct 5, 2005)

Fatty said:


> Hey, it's me, Fatty, haven't posted in a while. I am 5'7, 273 pounds now.



Welcome to the new boards, Fatty! I'm sure you're going to like it here.


----------



## Fatty (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you, I am sure I will. I post 2 pics, tell me what ya think


----------



## Charisa (Oct 6, 2005)

Fatty, you know what I think... I love it! That picture of you squishing the rolls is so cool. 

How about a standing pic? And if you feel like it, a comparison with one of your earlier belly shots - I'm sure you look fatter than you did  and looking great on it.


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

Fatty, The rolls are delicious. Post more!


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello. While I _am_ a guy, I'm secure with my masculinity enough to say that you have a wonderful body. If I ever get as large as you, I hope my body looks like that. Don't stop adding to it!


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, you're looking good, you are definitly a Big Handsome Man, with the emphasis on Handsome! You have not only a good body, but you also have a very handsome face. I think there are a lot of girls who like you


----------



## polandsprings (Oct 11, 2005)

POST MORE PICS!


----------



## polandsprings (Oct 12, 2005)

wat ever happened to this guy, he came and disappeared, i want more pics!


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2005)

sorry, i had more pictures online when i first posted this message, but i took some of them down because i had too many guys messaging me. but if you're a woman feel free to ask me for them in private, & i'll ask for yours too


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

I have heard many stories over the years that the gay guys that troll this board can be _extremely_ aggressive, even stalker-ish. You are wise to be very careful who you deal with here.


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2005)

& i have a sneaking suspicion that there are lots of guys on here pretending to be ffa. thank you for the warning Jeannie


----------



## polandsprings (Oct 14, 2005)

just like coyote wil we are not gay but we appreciate the male bodywhen its larger and we look up to you, not all of us are after you


----------



## missaf (Oct 14, 2005)

I gotta admit lurking Gainrweb and some of the other gay chub sites because the Dim BHM community was lacking. Boy, I got thrown out the door and blasted alot of the time for being a woman. Alot of the men were incredibly rude about me "invading" their space. I still managed to have some conversations with those men that were bi and visiting their boards, or even straight and exploring, and didn't know about Dimensions.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

First let me say this isn't directed at Polandsprings as I know nothing about him. 

Secondly, this topic really makes me MAD! I know of several really nice guys that have been harassed to the point of leaving the board. And how disappointing is it that a guy like Jude who so generously posts his hot pics is forced to remove them because guys won't leave him alone? Gay FA's should be able to look at the BHM pics here all they want but when they make our BHM feel so uncomfortable about posting pics, because they contact and even harass for more and more, it's a big problem! Our guys should be able to post in peace. If our BHM wanted male attention they would go to a forum where that is to be expected. What is with these people who don't understand and respect that? Don't gay FA's have _any_ sites dedicated to their interests? Why come here and run our BHM off with unwanted attention and even worse, aggressive behavior? I just don't get it.

Of course the lowest of the low are the guys posing as FFA to get more pics and such. I know a couple of guys who have really been burned by that and that's probably just the tip of the iceberg. These bastards are scum. I have been posting on this board for a long time and feel very protective of our guys. I hate that anyone would hurt them in this way. HATE.  

I don't know what the answer is. I don't want any more of our members run off or harassed. I hope if anyone is getting harassed or aggressive PM's that they will report it to Conrad. This problem has been swept under the rug too long.


----------



## polandsprings (Oct 14, 2005)

i guess i can see were jude is coming from and i say i am sorry to him i hope he and all of us here can forgive and forget


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2005)

i guess thats just how it is on the internet. its so easy to be fake here. too bad there isnt a place in the world that i can physically go to tonight & be able to meet someone who might be interested in me. i'd like to see & hear & know them. i'm interested in every woman here, because in my whole life i've never met one who prefered someone like me. i've always felt like i had to work really hard to make my old girlfriends see past my size & to like me for who i am. it's always been an obstacle in my way, & i've wasted lots of time trying to overcome it.. to please them, because i'm fine with myself. it'd be so nice to not have that feeling in a relationship. i could put all of my time & energy into being a good man for them, & into giving my love.. instead of worrying about all those other things. i think it'd be a deeper kind of love than anything i've ever had. too bad theres no place outside to go where i can find that. but that doesnt stop me from looking for it. a man shouldnt give up. i'll look anywhere possible, even here. 

& so far i've met some really sweet women on here who make up for anything that might've made me go away & not come back. 

& about the _men_. dont worry, i have no anger towards you. i'm sure some of you are nice guys. but you should be honest about what you are. put up your picture on your profile or at least let someone know upfront that youre a guy. call yourself a maleFA or whatever you'd like. i dont care if you call yourself gay or straight, since i'm not here looking to meet you. i dont know what the current definition is for straight.. & maybe i'm just backwards.. nevertheless i cant recall ever getting online to check out pictures of fat guys with their shirts off, & them sending them messages. not that there's anything wrong with that.. it's just not something i'm into  but, to each his own.. & i wish you luck in finding a gay bhm if that's what you're into. but this forum says bhm/ffa.. so i doubt you'll find what you're looking for here. i didn't put up my pics for you to check out.. & personally it makes me really uncomfortable thinking about that. thats just how i am.. no offense to you. i have *0* interest in men. not even friendship. not even smalltalk. call me macho or ignorant or whatever you'd like. i'll think nothing of it, or you.

in my little world, women are the best & most beautiful creation, & i want to spend all my time on them & with them.


----------



## missaf (Oct 14, 2005)

Jude you have a great outlook and thank you for continuing to be patient while you find the "real" women around here


----------



## Goreki (Oct 14, 2005)

I empathise, Jeannie. Actually, I was suprised how protective I've started to feel about the guys on this board 

Nobody deserves to be harrassed on our boards, not least because this is probably the only safe space for us. Let's try to keep it that way.

By the way Jude, anyone annoys you, talk to me. I can do some pretty uncomfortable things with a riding crop


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

Goreki said:


> By the way Jude, anyone annoys you, talk to me. I can do some pretty uncomfortable things with a riding crop



LOVE IT!!  I'd enjoy a ringside seat. Actually, I might even enjoy helping with the deed!  

*Jude*, love your attitude. I hope you meet someone really special. You sound like a great guy!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah Jude, don't give up. There are real girls who like big guys - all kinds of us. I'm taken myself, but plenty of available girls out there. (It is a pity there's no identifying mark by which you can tell an FFA IRL. If there were, you might find some in unexpected places...)

I think I may overuse "Hey" as a salutation, btw. I had to go back and delete when I realized I'd typed "Hey Jude..." I bet you get that all the time!


----------



## tickledpink07 (Nov 28, 2006)

hey jude, you sound like a great guy and any girl would be lucky to have you, welcome to the boards


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Jude.
I just wanted to tell you that you ARE a very handsome man. You seem to be a cool one, too.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Dec 4, 2006)

Stick around, Jude. For the most part, the people who post here are pretty open and honest and encouraging. From what I've seen, anyway. But please, don't disappear because a couple of people tried to scare you off. The rest of us would miss your presence.


----------



## Laina (Dec 4, 2006)

...I'm just here to second the riding crop threat. (or, um, third it?)

And mine's purple, which I'm pretty sure is insult to injury.

OT: Incidentally, I found a pale blue crop with a star at the end of it...like a fairy princess wand. I want it, and a pair of pink schooling chaps. What badass cowgirl?


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 4, 2006)

Laina said:


> ...I'm just here to second the riding crop threat. (or, um, third it?)
> 
> And mine's purple, which I'm pretty sure is insult to injury.
> 
> OT: Incidentally, I found a pale blue crop with a star at the end of it...like a fairy princess wand. I want it, and a pair of pink schooling chaps. What badass cowgirl?



I have an entire chest of drawers filled with implements of doom, including a rather mean riding crop, so if there are any problems with harrassing Jude, allow me to be the fourth to holster my riding crop!

All kidding aside, I'm a BHM that was previously "driven" away by harassment as you describe. Things here are much better now!


----------



## Laina (Dec 4, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> I have an entire chest of drawers filled with implements of doom, including a rather mean riding crop, so if there are any problems with harrassing Jude, allow me to be the fourth to holster my riding crop!
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm a BHM that was previously "driven" away by harassment as you describe. Things here are much better now!



I have the goofiest collection of crops ever--but I used to ride fairly competitively.

My implements of doom are usually sharp and not nearly as much fun in mixed company.


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 4, 2006)

Laina said:


> I have the goofiest collection of crops ever--but I used to ride fairly competitively.
> 
> My implements of doom are usually sharp and not nearly as much fun in mixed company.



Heh, that's very cool. I'm not really into "sharp" as much as say floggers, canes, paddles and all sorts of clamping and binding goodies. I like the visuals of them, though nothing quite like a pinup of a lovely lady with a nice and shiny sword!

Hmm, I wonder if we're scaring anyone yet?


----------



## Laina (Dec 4, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> Heh, that's very cool. I'm not really into "sharp" as much as say floggers, canes, paddles and all sorts of clamping and binding goodies. I like the visuals of them, though nothing quite like a pinup of a lovely lady with a nice and shiny sword!
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we're scaring anyone yet?



Heh. I hope not. My shiny toys are decidedly non-sexual in nature. Somehow I don't think throwing knives lend themselves well to romantic encounters.


----------

